

Ask HN: Did anyone notice the hacker news title bar change color? - EGreg

It seems to be a dark red now, but was orange before. Any particular reason, and will it stay that way?
======
nostrademons
It uses your topcolor on the list pages, but it switches to Christmas colors
when you submit a story or reply to comments.

~~~
marssaxman
What is a "topcolor"?

The color changed for me too, and I neither submitted a story nor replied to
comments in between.

~~~
nostrademons
The color of the top bar. Users over a certain karma level can change it.

